

Ask HN: Is there a site which aggregates karma like scores - keithwarren

Thinking of building one, or possibly a mobile app which will look at sites like HN or SO and pull together a listing of all my scores.
======
hcho
DDG has a widget for that: <http://duckduckgo.com/karma.html>

------
spooneybarger
what would you get out of doing that?

~~~
keithwarren
Just one of those things, I have points on lots of sites and wish there was
one place to see it all. Not sure there is a business there - just a fun
weekend project.

~~~
keithwarren
Might even be a good permalink for a CV, rather than telling someone to check
13 places - just look at one URL and see my community contrib

